# best price for medal of honour?



## zafira_gsi (Jul 24, 2009)

does any one know of any cheap release day prices?il be wanting it for xbox


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://www.shopto.net/XBOX 360/VIDE...dition Including Access to Battlefield 3.html

Tesco selling it with xbox live credits or whatever they are, £28.80 iirc


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I got it for £27 on pre order from zavvi, and having played it so far, im glad I didnt pay more....


----------

